# Watering Service 🌷 (for wishlist items)



## Ebony (Apr 26, 2020)

*Status: closed*
1)
2)

-------
I just got a Switch Online sub and since I have some free time today, I figured I'd offer to help with watering flowers~

I'll bring one unused watering can and any used cans I may have.
If it is not enough to water all your flowers, then please loan/supply me with watering cans.

If you have any town rules, let me know (like not talking to your villagers, etc. - I won't be running or picking up stuff)

I don't need bells or NMTs, but am interested in the following:
- *beach ball (colorful)*, *cardboard box (oranges), rattan end table (brown)*
- DIY (either crafted item or recipe): *ukulele*, plain wooden shop sign, cutting board x2, old fashioned washtub, log round table, juicy-apple tv, mush log, tree branch wreath, pansy table, wild log bench
- spare DIY recipes: angled signpost, beekeeper's hive, wooden mini table, flower stand, hedge standee, natural square table, coconut wall planter
- *plants: *anthurium* (any variation except pink), yucca (any variation except black), monstera (any variation except black/yellow), fan palm - green
- *miscellaneous: https://villagerdb.com/user/ebony/list/wishlist

*For any reorderable item, cataloguing is enough


----------



## Lunova (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi I recently posted a thread if you're interested in doing this regularly. If not pm and I'll invite you over (have mums)


----------



## Warrior (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi hi, I'd love if you could come water my garden, I'm trying to grow golden roses so I will loan you a golden watering can. I will leave some diys out for you... but... I'm not 100% sure which ones they are lol. I'm playing in japanese so translating back and forth can be confusing. Either way I'll leave you some diys you can take and some fruits ^^


----------



## Vadim (Apr 26, 2020)

Do you want to water my flowers?  I can give you a couple stacks of cherries and pears!


----------



## Ebony (Apr 26, 2020)

Lunova said:


> Hi I recently posted a thread if you're interested in doing this regularly. If not pm and I'll invite you over (have mums)


Hello, I am not growing hybrids yet, but if you want I can join your discord and help from time to time. Will PM you in a bit!



Warrior said:


> Hi hi, I'd love if you could come water my garden, I'm trying to grow golden roses so I will loan you a golden watering can. I will leave some diys out for you... but... I'm not 100% sure which ones they are lol. I'm playing in japanese so translating back and forth can be confusing. Either way I'll leave you some diys you can take and some fruits ^^



Hi there, that's great! Feel free to PM me with your Dodo Code ^^


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey I'm totally down for you to water my flowers! I have all the fruits and some spare DIYs sitting at my airport  let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Ebony (Apr 26, 2020)

Vadim said:


> Do you want to water my flowers?  I can give you a couple stacks of cherries and pears!





Jokesie said:


> Hey I'm totally down for you to water my flowers! I have all the fruits and some spare DIYs sitting at my airport  let me know if you're interested!



Sure ^^ I'll PM you when I'm ready to come.


----------



## Athros (Apr 26, 2020)

If you'd come water mine that would be great! They're spaced in an annoying way, but I will provide watering can & I have the beekeeper's hive diy as payment if you'd like.


----------



## Ebony (Apr 26, 2020)

Athros said:


> If you'd come water mine that would be great! They're spaced in an annoying way, but I will provide watering can & I have the beekeeper's hive diy as payment if you'd like.


Np  I will PM you soon if you still need help with watering, just need to prepare dinner first.

I'm closed for today~ Will do this again from time to time!


----------



## Ebony (Apr 29, 2020)

updated


----------



## biksoka (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm interested - they're kinda all over so I can provide the watering can.
I have the following DIYs (doghouse, bamboo doll, matroyshka, honeycomb wall) if you want any of them


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love for you to come over. I can offer a mini cactus set to catalog and I have a few spare DIYs lying around


----------



## Ebony (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm putting you two in the slots, will PM you when I'm ready to come!  I just need to finish a trade first.
biksoka: I'd like the matroyshka


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey I'd be down for you to water my flowers again!  I can offer mini cactus set, cacao tree, and I think anthurium to catalog!


----------



## Ebony (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi again ^^ I'll PM you when I'm done with the previous requests!


----------



## Ebony (May 3, 2020)

updated!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 3, 2020)

hello, if you're still free, I'd love for you to come water my flowers <3

I have a couple of your wishlist items (looking through storage rn to see what I have on hand ^^; + all colors rose seeds at my nooks + octavian is crafting an ironwood table <3


----------



## Ebony (May 3, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> hello, if you're still free, I'd love for you to come water my flowers <3
> 
> I have a couple of your wishlist items (looking through storage rn to see what I have on hand ^^; + all colors rose seeds at my nooks + octavian is crafting an ironwood table <3


Hi there, I'm still available! Feel free to PM me with your Dodo Code ^_^


----------



## Ebony (May 13, 2020)

up!


----------

